# Head lining sagging.



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

The head lining over the fixed rear bed in my '91 Hobby has started to sag. It is foam covered vinyl in transverse strips about 9" wide with a roof hatch in the centre.
Just hope it's not a damp problem, though in the past I had a leak in the rear corner.
Intend to strip it over the W/E. Any one know how the lining is attached to the roof & what is the best adhesive to use for refitting?
Forester


----------

